# Middle TN GTG



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Throw out ideas for location to have an GTG in middle TN. Any shops that might host an event? We can figure out date later.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

:laugh: Aww Man, I was hoping it would be more of everyone comes over and helps me knock out my truck.. LOL..

I'll throw my name in the hat as being there.. Even if it's my truck with no carpet and half installed.. :blush:


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I have no suggestions on a location but whenever it goes down I want to be there.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in too AND I have an idea of where we can host it. I just have to ask my parents (it's been a LOOOONG time since I've said that). :laugh:


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to attend. I'll just have to hope it falls on a day I can. 

*sub'd


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

We are hosting a show in Knoxville on August 19. Not exactly middle tn but only 2-3 hour drive.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd like to go as well.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I would love to attend as well...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe I can possibly make it...


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

tnaudio said:


> We are hosting a show in Knoxville on August 19. Not exactly middle tn but only 2-3 hour drive.


Hope i find details soon


----------



## dietDrThunder (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd be down for a Mid Tn GTG...John make it so!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Soooo.....?.?.?


----------

